# Lonely and lost



## JT2020 (Jul 18, 2020)

My husband of 30 years had an affair with someone 17 years younger than him whilst we were separated due to coved 19. He says he loves her after knowing her 1 month .we are getting divorced I feel are whole marriage was based on a lie . I feel so sad how long will this pain last.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Some are quick to recover. Some are slower to recover. Hopefully, you will be one who recovers quickly. Try to focus on you during this difficult time and figure out how you want your life to be moving forward. It’s a tough process but you’ll get through it.


----------



## JT2020 (Jul 18, 2020)

Openminded said:


> Some are quick to recover. Some are slower to recover. Hopefully, you will be one who recovers quickly. Try to focus on you during this difficult time and figure out how you want your life to be moving forward. It’s a tough process but you’ll get through it.


Thank you it’s been very fast and a shock


----------



## Mel1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey I’m so sorry. I can’t imagine the pain you are going through. I can’t relate but maybe some distraction would be good? A new hobby perhaps to take your mind off things? I hope someone has some good advice for you here. Keep your head up, it sounds like you deserve better.


----------

